# Any Way To Set Double Tap Of The Home Button To Equal The Menu Button?



## jsfullr (Nov 27, 2011)

I know this may seem odd to some but I was wondering if there was anyway to make double tapping the home button bring up the menu?

The reason I want to do this is because I have an HP Touchpad running android and I want to get rid of the menu button in the status bar.

To me it just makes a lot more sense to just use the physical touchpad button and double press to bring up the the menu.

I am new to android and have no idea if this can be done but if anybody knows that would be incredible.

p.s. I used cyanogen alpha 3

Thanks!!!


----------

